# avacado tree's anybody?



## kickingbird (Jan 26, 2005)

where can i buy avacodo trees im looking for small ones only 10- 15
thanks in advance for your help
jarred


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Kickingbird....

this forum is more for identifying unknown plants we run across... but you really should put your inquiry in Barter Board and maybe even the Homesteading area, you'll get more answers there.

Angie


----------



## kickingbird (Jan 26, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Welcome Kickingbird....
> 
> this forum is more for identifying unknown plants we run across... but you really should put your inquiry in Barter Board and maybe even the Homesteading area, you'll get more answers there.
> 
> Angie



sorry>>>


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

how small? 
it is relatively easy to start avocado trees from the really big seed inside each fruit- we used to stick 4 toothpicks in it on its 'waist' so it woudl stand , pointy end up, in a glass half filled with water.
covered in moist potting soil at 80 degrees plus shoudl also do it. patience!
there are guatemalen types(haas) the classic, nad the new mexican types, i think the enormous ones are examples, lesss 'calories'.
i think you could look for local grown fruit in season as the cultivars are variable in thier adaptability to local conditions. you may need a hardier type.
several years to fruit and need pollinator(plant several trees)


----------

